# Gaming Laptop



## AndreasSchulze (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Ich wollte mir in naher Zukunft ein Spiele laptop leisten sprich kaufen.

Und habe mal ein wenig im www gesucht und diese hier gefunden. 

*Samsung Serie 7 Gamer 700G7A*


Was spricht für dieses Notebook und was spricht dagegen? Oder gibt es etwas ähnliches und besseres zum gleichen billigerem Preis?

Auf eure Vorschläge, Fragen und Anregungen bin ich gespannt.

MfG Andreas


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

schau mal hier:
Notebooks Suchergebnisse bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## AndreasSchulze (21. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Link, aber bevorzuge nen 17´zöller. Da fällt mit ein, gibt es den samsung auch mit SSD?

MFG Andi


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Januar 2012)

Was soll denn eigentlich gespielt werden?
Und in welchen Details?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

AndreasSchulze schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich wollte mir in naher Zukunft ein Spiele laptop leisten sprich kaufen.
> 
> ...




Du meinst wohl das Samsung NP700G7A mit einer 6970m ?


Nun, verglichen mit anderen Notebooks ist das okay, aber allgemein kostet so ein Notebook halt locker 1000€ mehr als ein PC, der sogar etwas besser ist (AMD X4 955 und AMD 6870 als Graka), denn die 6970m basiert auf einer Desktop 6850 und ist somit nicht mal so stark wie eine Desktop AMD 6870.


Hier wäre noch ein Notebook mit einer Nvidia GTX 560m für ca. 1250€: Toshiba Qosmio X770-11D (PSBY5E-01X00PGR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   die ist etwa schwächer als die 6970m, aber es hält sich Grenzen. Du kannst ja mal Spielebenches vergleichen, ob Dir die ca 300€ Aufpreis es wert sind: AMD Radeon HD 6970M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Und hier ein MSI mit einer 570m, die ist ähnlich wie die 6970m: MSI GT683DX-i789BLW7H (0016F21-SKU9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hier Benches zur 570m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Von Schenker (mysn.de) gibt es wohl auch welche für um die 1500€ mit einer GTX 570m


----------



## AndreasSchulze (27. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge. Gezockt werden aktuelle Games und zukünftige. Und ich möchte schon mit max. Details spielen.
Der Samsung kostet ca. 1500 Glocken. Viel Geld, will mir aber nicht in ein zwei jahren wieder nen neuen holen. Zuhause habe ich nen Rechner. Lappi soll für unterwegs sein. Das Samsung soll ein exzellentes Display haben. Und Full HD sein.

MfG Andreas


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Januar 2012)

Full-HD UND max Details in aktuellen und zukünftigen Games ist mit einem Lappi unter 2000€ nicht wirklich möglich 
Und selbst mix den schnellsten mobile-CF und SLI-Systemen wirds bei manchen aktuellen Games (BF3 mit 4xAA) schon eng.


----------



## AndreasSchulze (28. Januar 2012)

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Zuasammenstellung? Wo lässt sich noch etwas Sparen?

													XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
•  43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non Glare
•  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M 3072MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2760QM - 2,40 - 3,50GHz 6MB
•  8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
•  128GB SATA-III SSD Crucial RealSSD M4 (CT128M4SSD2)
•  1000GB SATA-II 5400U/Min Samsung Spinpoint M8 (HN-M101MBB)
•  Blu-ray Combo (Blu-ray Lesen / DVD Multinorm) -ohne Softw.
•  Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit OEM deutsch
•  inkl. Software-Installation (Betriebssystem+Treiber usw.)
•  Microsoft Office 2010 Starter (nur bei Bestellung und Vorinstallation von Windows 7)
•  Tastatur DEUTSCH

Finde den Preis etwas happig. (1742  € plus Porto)

MfG Andi


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2012)

Naja, du könntest zB auf die SSD verzichten - die macht ja allein schon 200€ aus.


----------



## tobibo (28. Januar 2012)

Außerdem könntest du statt dem i7 2760 den 2670 nehmen.
Den Unterschied merkst du sowieso nicht und du würdest 107Euro sparen.


----------



## AndreasSchulze (28. Januar 2012)

SO. Habe mal die Konfiguration geändert. Stand jetzt 1.387,00 € plus Porto.

Spricht eigentlich irgendwas gegen die "Schenker" Notebooks?

XMG P711 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
•  43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non Glare
•  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M 3072MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2670QM - 2,20 - 3,10GHz 6MB
•    8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
•  500GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9500420AS)
•  DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner
•  Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit OEM deutsch
•  inkl. Software-Installation (Betriebssystem+Treiber usw.)
•  Microsoft Office 2010 Starter (nur bei Bestellung und Vorinstallation von Windows 7)
•  Tastatur DEUTSCH


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja eine gute Config.
ABER:
Das was du willst - zittiere


> Gezockt werden aktuelle Games und zukünftige. Und ich möchte schon mit max. Details spielen. .... aber nicht in ein zwei jahren wieder nen neuen holen.


bekommst du damit auf keinen Fall hin.
BF3 läuft in Full-HD & max Detail z.B. nicht mal annähernd flüssig mit einer GTX 570M.
Und Games in 2 Jahren werden das dann auch nicht tun.


----------



## AndreasSchulze (29. Januar 2012)

Danke. Von dem gedanken FullHD und max.Details habe ich mich verabschiedet,
Und mein budget hat sich auch verkleinert. 
Habe mir jetzt ein XPS System von Dell bestellt.  Hier mal die Config:

Prozessor
 *Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM Prozessor der zweiten Generation (mit 2,20 GHz bzw. bis zu 3,10 GHz mit Turbo Boost)*
 Arbeitsspeicher
 *6.144 MB (1 x 2 GB, 1 x 4 GB), 1.333 MHz DDR3-SDRAM, Dual-Channel*
 Tastatur
 *Backlit Tastatur - Deutsch (Qwertz)*
 Grafikkarte
 *3GB NVIDIA® GeForce®  GT 555M Grafikkarte - 3D Capable*
 Festplatte
 *750-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)*
 Betriebssystem
 *Original Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit, Deutsch*
 Optisches Laufwerk
 *DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk (DVD, CD lesen und schreiben)*
 Wireless-Netzwerkanbindung
 *Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1000 – Europa*
 Kabel
 *Netzkabel, 250 Volt – Europa*
 Lieferdokumente
 *German Documentation*
 Gedis Bundle Reference
 *N11X7M07*
 Service
 *Standardservice – 1 Jahr Collect & Return Service mit Problembehebung innerhalb von 10 Arbeitstagen enthalten*
 Extended Service
 *1 Jahr Hardware-Support am nächsten Arbeitstag*
 Integrated Mobile Broadband
 *Mobiles Breitband nicht inklusive*
 Order Information
 *XPS L702x Bestellung – Deutschland*
 Primary Battery
 *Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 9 Zellen und 90 Wh*
 Taschen
 *Ohne Notebooktasche*
 Dell System Media Kit
 *XPS L702x Ressourcen-DVD*
 Farben
 *Silber, Abdeckung aus eloxiertem Aluminium*
 Accidental Damage Support
 *Kein Support bei Unfallschäden*
 Online Backup
 *DataSafe Online Backup 2GB – Lizenz für 1 Jahr*
 TV Tuner and Remote Control
 *TvTuner nicht enthalten*
 LCD
 *44 cm (17.3") FHD 3D WLED True-Life (1920x1080) 1080p mit 2.0 Mega Pixel integriertes Webcam mit 3D-Brille*
 DataSafe
 *Datasafe Local 2.0 Basic*
 Microsoft-Software
 *Microsoft® Office Starter  2010 enthält Word und Excel Versionen mit reduzierter Funktionalität  und Werbung. Kein PowerPoint oder Outlook*
 Schützen Sie Ihren neuen PC
 *McAfee® SecurityCentre - Schutz für 15 Monate*
 Power Supply
 *150-Watt-Netzadapter*
 Operating System Recovery Options
 *Betriebssystemmedien MUI Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 BIT) Ressourcen-DVD*

Dell Preis Ca 1700  mit Rabatten für ca, 1000


----------



## hysterix (29. Januar 2012)

Also Max Details sind definitv nicht möglich denn im Vergleich zu ner Desktop Karte kann man die GTX570m mit einer GTX550 / GTX460 vergleichen und die schaffen auch keine max Details. FHD is kein Problem spiele selber BF3 in FHD.
Selbst meine Desktop GTX570 schafft keine MAX Detaills und FHD.
Zudem was willst du mit ner Notebook Graka mit 3 GB Speicher??? Die brauch man vieleicht bei Desktops wenn man richtig hohe Auflösugen fahren will. Selbst 1,5 GB is im grunde nicht Nutzbar.


Das wäre mein Tip für dich,denn die GT555 is nu auch nicht die stärkste.
http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/catent...70QM-12GB-640GB-GTX5,48353,286834,249001.html


Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine gute Config.
> ABER:
> Das was du willst - zittiere
> bekommst du damit auf keinen Fall hin.
> ...


----------



## AndreasSchulze (29. Januar 2012)

zu spät. der DELL ist Bestellt.

Danke aber trotzdem.

MfG Andreas


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Januar 2012)

AndreasSchulze schrieb:


> Danke. Von dem gedanken FullHD und max.Details habe ich mich verabschiedet,
> Und mein budget hat sich auch verkleinert.
> Habe mir jetzt ein XPS System von Dell bestellt.  Hier mal die Config:
> 
> ...




Das ist aber SEHR TEUER für nen Lappi mit GT555M


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Für einen mit ner 555m und Quadcore ist der Preis aber nicht sehr teuer. Da bist Du ab 900€ dabei.


----------



## hysterix (29. Januar 2012)

ab 700 Euro is man dabei
Dell Studio XPS 17, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 8192MB, 1000GB, GeForce GT 555M (702x-1169) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Herbboy schrieb:


> Für einen mit ner 555m und Quadcore ist der Preis aber nicht sehr teuer. Da bist Du ab 900€ dabei.


----------



## AndreasSchulze (29. Januar 2012)

denke der preis ist okay.

wollten eigentlich über 1500 haben.
liefertermin ist der 10.02.2012

jetzt fehlt nur noch ne ssd.


----------



## hysterix (29. Januar 2012)

1500 Euro? OMG Und denn fast 2 Wochen Lieferzeit? Abstand da hätte ich gleich mal stoniert
Im MM bestellste heute und morgen spätestens Übermorgen kannste den dort abholen.
Zudem was willst du mit ner GT555 mit 3GB?? Die kostet nen haufen Aufpreis und bringt dir gar nix.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> ab 700 Euro is man dabei
> Dell Studio XPS 17, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 8192MB, 1000GB, GeForce GT 555M (702x-1169) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


das hab ich gesehen, aber:

"ist bestellt und im Zulauf"
"4-6 Wochen"


----------



## hysterix (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab da letzte Woche angerufen dauert keine 6 Wochen inerhalb 7 Tage



Herbboy schrieb:


> das hab ich gesehen, aber:
> 
> "ist bestellt und im Zulauf"
> "4-6 Wochen"


----------

